# Science Fiction and Fantasy eBook Club



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've been hanging out on Goodreads and looking for a couple good groups to hang out in and geek out with other SF & Fantasy fans. The problem I've run up against is many of the groups are more focused on pbooks and I'm pretty an all ebook format kinda guy. The Science Fiction and Fantasy Book Club is good since about 50 - 70% of their nominated books are also available in eformat. But the other groups I've tried out have had much lower percentages.

So, I created the Science Fiction and Fantasy eBook Club. I figured there are enough of us - between all the different ebook platforms - to support a group .... So, I'm advertising.  Come on over and help me start it up ... I'm not sure what it will look like, but it will be entertaining.

We talked about starting up a klub here last Christmas, and conversation kinda faded away, so I thought I'd try it again....

So, come on over, tell me what you think and would like the group to look like and play my game.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds interesting. I joined although my compliance with book clubs is low.....I tend to just do my own thing as well. I follow the regular Sci-Fi book club there was well, but mainly just to get book suggestions


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Yay! Glad someone did it. I joined. I only read SFF. There are so many more choices in ebooks and so many copycats in dead tree books that I'd rather be reading ebooks.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was thinking about other, non-kindle users and whether it would get complicated trying to get books available from Amazon, Sony, BN, etc... then decided it would be no big deal.  I'll have to come up with an idea on how to get some of our cousins to come in and play too ....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I joined, but I'm bad at reading what people tell me what to read...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for starting the group, Geoffrey!  I just joined, though I also can't promise to keep up with the reading.  

N


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I'll have to check into it, I haven't joined any groups over at Goodreads yet. Still trying to get up to speed with all these sites and social networks and message boards and blogs and ... well, I'll have to check into it.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I joined Geoffrey, it sounds like fun... can't guarantee how active I'll be as I'm pretty busy at the moment with final editing of Ursula's Quest and working on the third book, Slade's Destiny.  But I'll give it a go  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Cool! I'm in!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I was thinking about other, non-kindle users and whether it would get complicated trying to get books available from Amazon, Sony, BN, etc... then decided it would be no big deal. I'll have to come up with an idea on how to get some of our cousins to come in and play too ....


You could always throw in some baen books they are multiformat without DRM. I picked up Fritz Leiber's Faffhryd and the Grey Mouser books awhile ago there


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool, I'm in  
-Jenna


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I joined.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Me too, though like some above, my attention is necessarily divided. Still, I look forward to seeing what's turned up. There's more out there than any of us can uncover. It'd be great to find some good, overlooked titles.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I joined. I can't get them to change my user name so I am Susan there instead of SEM1 which was what In wanted to use because people know me from here. Will do my best to follow along but can't promise!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

There are 20 of us now ....


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool - I joined up, although don't know how active I will be, but I will try and keep up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I signed up too. I will try to be active, but I make no promises!.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I joined! I've actually not participated in some of the Sci-Fi/Fantasy Book Club selections simply because they were not available for Kindle. Can't use that as excuse with this one.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Just joined! Sounds great.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

This sounds like fun. I'm not on Goodreads (but I _think _ they'll let me join). I'll check it out.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I joined.. sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We are 33 now ... I'm curious whether we're all KB people over there or if some others have wandered in .... I purposely put 'ereader', 'nook', 'iPad' and 'Sony' in the description so it would show on in group searches.

I guess the only way to know for certain is to just ask.


----------



## NicolaFurlong (Dec 4, 2009)

Great idea. I'm in, though like some I'm not too sure how much I'll be able to read as I'm working on a new series. Cheers.

Nicola

www.epubbing.com


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I joined as well!

Dawn


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I joined.  I might be slow reading these next few months (they'll be busy), but I'll try.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

We are about to do our first book selection from a fantasy theme early this upcoming week. If you haven't already, come on over and join us.

Science Fiction and Fantasy eBook Club


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I joined the club but will probably be sitting on the sidelines for a little while - life and all


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks I just joined!


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Fantastic! A much-needed addition for Goodreads!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It's like herding cats. 

First the group tied for a fantasy theme ... now for the run off selection there is a tie again ... I've learned: offer 2 not 3 choices for a runoff ...

so, if you're a member and haven't voted, come and break the tie.

http://www.goodreads.com/poll/list/34146.SciFi_and_Fantasy_eBook_Club?type=group

(edited because all the words were English separately, but the way I put them together, not so much)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

giggle....

already voted.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Just tried to vote for _The Eyre Affair_. Too late?

N


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I joined-we will see how this works.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I joined, too. 
Will TRY to keep up.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in! Like some of the other folks, I can't promise a lot of participation, but this would serve as a good excuse to be more active on GoodReads (which I'm not at all). Like I need any other diversions right now, but what the heck...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'm in! Like some of the other folks, I can't promise a lot of participation, but this would serve as a good excuse to be more active on GoodReads (which I'm not at all). Like I need any other diversions right now, but what the heck...


Nice to see you out of the book bazaar cave...


Spoiler



now go write the corn thing.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Nice to see you out of the book bazaar cave...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'll try not to be so curmudgeonly, but it's really detracting from my image, ya know?

And the Korn Thang is on the docket tomorrow, starting chapter 18...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I'll try not to be so curmudgeonly, but it's really detracting from my image, ya know?
> 
> And the Korn Thang is on the docket tomorrow, starting chapter 18...


Where did this curmudgeon image come from? I think you're nice.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Where did this curmudgeon image come from? I think you're nice.


See, I'm obviously a complete failure at projecting the proper image...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> See, I'm obviously a complete failure at projecting the proper image...


Or I'm being nice to get you to get back to the blue ladies.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Or I'm being nice to get you to get back to the blue ladies.


Flattery will get you everywhere! LOL!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm bumping, I'll admit it.

Anyone new or who just never noticed us before, come and play. We're on our third book and we'll soon start the nominations process for the July Science Fiction theme. A large chunk of us are KB folk but we also have some who've come in from outside .....

The Science Fiction and Fantasy eBook Club

The selected books so far:

*June Sci-Fi: * David Derrico's Right Ascension








*June Fantasy:* Diane Duane's Stealing the Elf-King's Roses








*July Fantasy:* Robin Hobbs' Dragon Keeper: Volume One of the Rain Wilds Chronicles


----------



## pjocon (Aug 23, 2010)

Good Reads (IMHO)--

I just read Connie Willis's *Blackout* last month.  Looking forward to her *All Clear* in October.  Same universe as *Doomsday Book* and *To Say Nothing of the Dog* 

Just bought "The Girl Born of Smoke" by
Jessica Billings--

My wife wants me to read it to her.

Patrick (The third book of my "HaChii Concatenation Trilogy" is 'up' on Kindle) O'Connor


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

I joined a couple weeks ago and check it every day.  Things should get lively-er as membership grows.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Budo von Stahl said:


> I joined a couple weeks ago and check it every day. Things should get lively-er as membership grows.


yeah. We're at 125 members and growing by about some each week ... but I think a larger overall group with core of active members will help improve it....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmmmm, seems I've had my head stuck in school books and never noticed this thread, I've joined, now I just need to figure my way around the website !

theresam


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm there!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a good time sharing ideas about The Hunger Games with people there. People who see this should definitely consider joining.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I joined a while ago but have unfortunately been very inactive, hopefully this changes soon .


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay! I just joined. I'm still very inept at Goodreads, but I'm trying.

Looks like a new book is coming up for the 15th.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Since someone revived the thread, I just want to mention that we're still going strong - and we're 176 members as of today. So, come and join us ... We're currently reading:

 

Science Fiction and Fantasy eBook Club


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_***Reminder that, this thread being in the Book Corner, no self-promotional posts are allowed. They will be deleted***_


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

I joined.


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

I joined.  I will admit, though, that I may be a lurker until I can no longer help myself.  If that's not acceptable, let me know.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd joined a while back and recently bought The Blade Itself to join in the discussion. But then The Hunger Games got my attention, so I'm reading that first.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for bumping this I missed in earlier but I just joined and voted!  I am part of the regular SFF group but have missed several of their selections recently due to the choice not being on kindle!  I was excited though to see that this month's fantasy on the other group was a FREE kindle selection, LOL!  


:>


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll have to join this if I haven't already.  I don't always follow what they're reading, but I still like the recommendations and seeing reviews/reactions.  I am in the Sword & Laser club which is a big one because of the names behind it.


----------



## Heinrich Xin (Nov 9, 2010)

I've joined the group too.


----------



## Mark_A_Lopez (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm in. See you there


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

jackwestjr_author said:


> I joined. I will admit, though, that I may be a lurker until I can no longer help myself. If that's not acceptable, let me know.


nah .... lurking's fine. many of our members are lurkers and I know I lurk in other clubs so turn about it fair play. But then I'll still look forward to your coming out.


----------



## EdwardLCote (Nov 11, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> nah .... lurking's fine. many of our members are lurkers and I know I lurk in other clubs so turn about it fair play. But then I'll still look forward to your coming out.


I might have to do the same until I can afford more books.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

EdwardLCote said:


> I might have to do the same until I can afford more books.


heh. That's how I started on goodreads. First I lurked, then I lead a book conversation and then I started our own Club .... it's contagious.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I love GoodReads and groups there related to monthly readings - I've found a lot of good things even if I wasn't able to particpate in each discussion. I'm happy to be part of this group and am looking forward to new reading.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Bleekness said:


> I joined.
> But I'll probably lurk for a while. So if you see a guy standing behind the drapes, peeking out at the rest of you...
> 
> I've read the First Law series as well, by Joe Abercrombie. Very, very good read. Exceptional series. Low fantasy--there's some magic but not D&D level--fiction that David Gemmell would probably have read and very much enjoyed.


If you had posted this in the club thread for the book, you'd no longer be a lurker!  Our club closet is pretty full, I wish a few more folks would come out of it! We don't bite, I promise.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> If you had posted this in the club thread for the book, you'd no longer be a lurker!  Our club closet is pretty full, I wish a few more folks would come out of it! We don't bite, I promise.


Unless you ask us really nice ....


----------

